

Our App Localization Experience and Results - MProgrammer
http://mindsea.com/2013/04/11/app-localization-case-study-etchings-goes-global/

======
postmechanical
Crowd-sourced localizations don't turn out well. You'll just end up using a
professional solution to review and finish your crowd-sourced translations.

~~~
wdrwilson
Agreed, I reviewed many solutions and decided that it was best to go with a
team of pros. It seems more expensive but it's really not after you consider
the costs and headaches of dealing with a self-serve or crowd-sources setup.
IMHO

------
nathanfunk
Very interesting

